# Mya twins ones gone .... help



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Fed the goat's dinner and as i was feeding my lamancha X doe popped a small buck out no teeth. 10 minutes later a 2nd buck kid bigger then the first. It has been 1/2 hour since he was born and still not standing eye's closed but breathing on his own. Anything else i can do for him?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Get him up and rubbed well with a towel...get him to the teat too...sounds like he's a bit premature.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Hes really week! He's starting to cry a little more! But wont suck!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Sound's like he has fluid in his lungs


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree. Make him stand. If you have some....put a little whiskey (or any kind of alcohol)on your finger and let him suck it off. Gives them a quick boost of energy. I'd even put colstrum in a bottle, 1/2 cup with a 1/2 tsp whiskey, and give that to him to warm him up and get some nourishment in him if you have to. That's what I did with our little girl that was slower than her big brother to get up and move. Make sure he's warm. Put in a heat lamp if you have to to keep him warm.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

No sucking reflux and becoming limp now! has a slight weeze to him


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Get him cuddled and warm. NOW. keep trying to get something into him. I had one that I was certain was going to die last year. He suddenly started sucking and took right off. Be prepared for the worst tho. I used a heating pad and a couple towels to warm Red up. Kept a bottle warm and kept trying to get him to suck on my finger.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a syringe...I would slowly syringe feed him colostrum....at the back corner of his mouth...with a lot of breaks.. so you don't get any into his lungs...no needle of coarse......at least you will get something in his tummy... You can put your index finger in his mouth ..to try to get that suck reflux going ...by slightly moving your finger in and out very slightly... while leaving the finger in the mouth... as you give the colostrum in the syringe... :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

If you are trying to get food in ASAP this might be a possibility... http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... ubing.html
Though you'd have to be careful not to get more fluid in the lungs... 
M.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

How is he?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would tube feed him colostrum. Make she he is nice and dry.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well it's been a looonnnnggggg night, but Arnie seem's to be alright. He's getting some strength but still can't stand! About 12:30 last night he finally sucked from the bottle, he's getting better at it! His eye's still aren't open all the way either. Thank you everyone!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

keep trying to make him stand. My nephew says you just need to make him stand. Put him on his feet and help him stand...helps strengthen his legs. My little Spindle (boer/nubianX) was the same way for almost 18 hours after birth and then just took off. She was 1/2 the size of her twin brother and just could not get up on her front legs at all. She's the one I ended up giving colostrum and whiskey to the night she was born. By the next afternoon she was up on all 4's and is doing fantastic now tho not much bigger than a ND baby.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

that's what i keep doing with him, his front leg's are stronger then the back. I just put him out with his mama and she's cleaning him and talking to him. I'll go out every half hour and see if she's making any progress with him!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

How long after their born should they poo???? He's piddled quite a bit!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is mama taking him???? How awesome is that!!! :leap: I figured for sure you'd have a bottle baby on your hands! I'm not sure on the pooing. If he's piddling a lot that's what I look for. Means he's not dehydrated.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Mama's talking to him and cleaning him. He can't stand up to eat or keep his body temp up so i brought him back in :sigh: :sigh: I gave him a enema and he poo'ed :greengrin:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

This poor lil guy is just strugling ....... Still really week ...... Can i give him anything else to try to help him?? I gave him colostrum, colostrum with liquor, molasis water, pedialyte and a enema


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Little guy is going down hill ..... he's super week now. How much Bose should i give him?? Or what should i give him??? i can get the bose in the A.M.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my, just saw this, how is he? Has he taken a bottle? Did you take his temp?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...did you get a temp on him? If he is sub....you have to get his temp up....and don't feed him unless he has at least a... 100 degree temp.... anything under can harm him...

Has he already had a bo-se shot? If not..I'd try a 1/4 cc 


Do you have any nutradrench? That would help give him appetite and energy....

How is his tummy.. is it full or empty? If it is empty.. he needs to be fed...but make sure... his temp is 100 degree's or higher before doing so..... :hug: ray:


----------

